# new sig



## Chocks away! (Jul 15, 2007)

New sig test


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice,mate.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree very nice


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks good 8)


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Chocks away! (Jul 26, 2007)

Some adjustments


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2007)

Still looking nice.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks good, and a good size.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 27, 2007)

That's a good signature, Chocks away.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking good...


----------

